# rabbits!!!



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

well I entered to world of rabbits today. I was not going to get them until the later in spring, but an add online sparked some interest. I had a pure bred californian doe and a pure silver fox buck dropped off today. I got the frame for an outdoor tractor and will have the forever homes built shortly. These critters will live inside the home as pets, their offspring will go outside as soon as they are old enough to be on their own. They will live as close to natural lives as I can provide before I kill them. I plan to keep the does and bucks separate until breeding age, once old enough to breed they will go into the colony pen, to do as they will. I will get some pictures taken so you guys can see what I have set up now, and once built, there will also be a thread on the pen. 
the bunnys are at home chilling out after their long drive from the city, hopefully when I get home they are more relaxed and feeling safer and like having some pics taken


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be watching for the pics. 

Even pet rabbits can be allowed out on the grass for some R&R. My daughter had a giant Welsh that learned his name and was house broken. He did the house breaking part all on his own which was amazing. And he went absolutely nuts when he heard the wrapper on a Hershey bar being torn.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

here is a short video of my silver fox. first time in my yard, and as far as i know first time on the grass.. the chickens are not sure what to think







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL The two stalking the rabbit sure high tailed when it ran across the enclosure.

I seldom watch videos due to limited bandwidth, sure glad I watched this one. That hen and roo probably would not have been kind to mr. bunny had he been out in the open.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

the rooster is the most scared. at the end of the video, he ended up running all the way across the yard.. hahah. it was truly funny to watch. my plan for now is to use this tractor and alternate male and female bunny in the yard in the evenings. that will ensure they get some good stretch and some solid ground under the feet. My camera phone has been acting up, and its been difficult to take may pictures, but be ont he lookout, this weekend hopefully I will have the time to post some pictures of the coop as well as the rabbit hutches, and of course my brooders and animals as well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its called self preservation. I've seen some roosters that the first thing they do is run, forget the fact he's supposed to be protecting the flock. 

I'll be watching for the pics. Haven't seen the changes you've made since you got busy during the Winter.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

well here are the two hutches next to each other, I have not yet finished, as I plan to put some fencing material in a semi circle, split in half, so the bunnys can come out of the hutches and walk around if they want. that will allow them to get to know each other without direct contact, or unintentional breeding.







[/URL][/IMG]
this is the males hutch, repurposed bathroom furniture.. simple and to the point, he has a box to crawl into and hide, a platform to sit on and look out from, food, water, mineral lick, lump of fodder.. should be a happy rabbit.







[/URL][/IMG]this is the females hutch, it has a full on nest box area, that has a door I can open and inspect if needs be.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Moving full speed ahead on your next project, I see.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

I was just looking for a rabbit forum lol have you guys seen those giant rabbit that can get to be the size of a dog rabbits are good for their manure in making compost


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Only on TV. My daughter had a Giant Welch many moons ago. I never considered him much of a giant.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Congratulations on your new venture! I accidentally 'got into rabbits' many moons ago when we bought our daughter a couple of baby bunnies for Easter. Never mind that I was assured they were both female...

Another story for another day.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

so far so good. the grow out tunnel, which is a hoop style pen roughy 15x8x6 tall, was an effort to get right. I buried 2x4 panel with chicken wire atatched to the lower section roughly 8 inches down, lined everything with large rocks to discourage digging out. the bunnies figured out they could climb through the feed manger and get out that way.. 
long story short I got good at catching bunnies.. now they are too large to fit their heads through the 2x4 fencing so they are secured. they have a 50 gallon barrel I accommodated for them to use as a a hutch, seems to work good so far, first clutch is at harvest size.. I will just keep em around until it snows or until they are all cooked up.
the hutches I made for the breeding pair did not work out, it was simply too dusty in the basement for them and they suffered breathing issues, I made 2 rabbit cages and keep them outside next to my house now. I will be building them a much better cage in November, one that can handle the cold and hopefully keep fresh flowing water to them. if there are any youngins left at that point they will either be harvested or I will place some greenhouse plastic over there hoop and see how they handle winter.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Considering that rabbits generally do well during the Winter time, I'll bet yours will be fine. Might even be more comfortable temp wise than down in the basement.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I know people up here (in Alaska) have rabbits in outside hutches.... Not sure just how far north they do that though.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

well the time is about here to build a new, winter ready hutch for the breeders. My female just kindled, should be done with the babies by the time snow flies, which was my goal. I will be going into winter with 6 rabbits in the freezer and 10 in the grow out pen. 
I am curious what everyone has had success with when it comes to rabbit hutches outdoors? I am thinking a 4x8 rectangle which will be split in half, one side for the male and the other for the female. I am thinking plywood on the top and sides to keep the wind at bay, and keep any driving snow or rain out. The rabbits will be getting heated water bowls that fill up off r/o water line from the house. since cleaning the cages will be tough in a deep freeze I am going to place a piece of plastic below the cages running into a bucket to catch all the poo and pee. I am considering putting a small run for each rabbit below, but with large cages im not sure its needed at this time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There you are, you've been missed.

I won't even try to contribute to your questions but at least we know you're still kicking.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I like the idea of setting up the cage so there is an area that they can burrow into some hay to stay warm.

The place I moved into up here (Alaska) had a rabbit hutch where they had a big wooden box (maybe 2x3) connected to a big wire cage about 3x5. Looked nice, but they didn't have a roof over the wire part...which I would think you would need.

One guy I know that lives in Finland made a giant house for his meat rabbit... He dug a hole two feet deep and I think 4x8. He did the bottom cinderblocks and hardware cloth (so the rabbit can't dig out), then the above ground part has a ramp to a second story, and the entire thing has a roof with good overhangs to shed rain and snow. The above ground walls are partially wire and partially solid.

His rabbit dug a deep L shaped burrow for her first two litters, and everything worked very nicely.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

My wife does 'em too.....they seem to be addictive.....

here are a cpl pics of ours with the latest chick hatch


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

ooops here are the pics


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Dang are they cute!

I have never gotten into bunnies....

I have butchered chickens my entire life, but am worried that the cuteness factor with the rabbits would destroy my plans for turning them into dinner.

I have heard though, that they are the most economical backyard meat.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Well we been doing it for over a year now......and still my big old tough heart can not put'em down.......I make the wife do it. I think Imma gonna have trouble come october when we normally slaughter the meat birds.....just dont have the gumption to kill anymore.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree.... I am not sure what it is about getting older.... Maybe seeing our own mortality?

But the butchering is definitely getting harder as 
I get older.

Luckily, I still have a passel of boys, and they now take over the slaughter work for me, and the spouse cooks them up.....

I still have to crack the figurative whip to get the boys to get the job done, but that is all.  sure is nice!


----------

